# Sayoc Kali Sama Sama 2006 Reveiw



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jul 5, 2006)

Sayoc Kali Sama Sama 2006 Review!!

Over the last several years I have been privileged to attend the various Sayoc Kali Sama Sama events, and each year the keep getting better and better! This year was no exception! I hope my short review will give you a good look at some of the training opportunities that went on this past weekend.


Friday June 30th

With Sayoc Kali practitioners converging in St. Cloud Florida for this years Sama Sama event, I was amazed to see how far Sayoc Kali has spread throughout the world. Practitioners from England, France, Ireland, Sweden, and all over the United States including several Army Special Forces personnel were all in attendance for a weekend packed with amazing training opportunities. 

With most practitioners flying or driving in to St Cloud during the day, we all assembled for registration and information around 6:00pm at the Quality Inn. It was also the time for instructions on the Hidden Agenda training that was going to occur later that evening from Justin Sayoc. Over the last few years each Sama Sama has had a special additional training opportunity for those practitioners who wanted to take it up. We have had off road driving courses at Paragon Off Road Adventure Park, Tactical Firearms Instruction with noted SWAT, and police firearms instructors, Navy SEAL tactical training opportunities, and this year it was wild boar wrangling on a private 25,000 acre cattle ranch! 
About 27  28 of us piled into a two Swamp buggies to head out onto the ranch property to track down the wild boars. Once a group was located they owners would release several hounds to get a boar into a position where a group of people could wrangle one. Eventually, all of us had the opportunity to confront a good size animal that had every intention of using its natural defense (razor sharp tusks) to keep us off of him! The night ended after 1:00am and a way too short of a sleep session for the next mornings activities!

Saturday July 1st

As we all gathered to convoy out to the training site it was clear that it was going to be a hot one! Temperatures were in the 90s and the humidity was high, but so was everyones training energy.

The day started very quickly with Tuhon Sayoc leading us off with a several drills applications. Tuhon Sayoc, spent the time going around and pointing out ways to make the drill more realistic or correcting which then had us trying even more applications in a force on force type scenario situations with our partners. It was pretty evident that there was a serious amount of information being put out and there was no way to be able to be in every place or training section. But every level of practitioner had multiple people and Instructors helping them along all the time. 

As Sama Sama, is a time for us all to renew and retest our current levels as well as have the opportunity to test for new levels, all the practitioners were separated into various levels and we had to self evaluate what we knew (in the curriculum) and then had to demonstrate or explain various aspects of this to the either a full Instructor or Tuhon that was assigned to review and test us. This definitely led to some serious brain drain from all of us! 

With the large spread from rank levels or experience levels, several groups would be split up and run through new material appropriate to the rank. As well as huge review sessions that honed down the various drills that make up Sayoc Kali, it was nearly impossible to keep up with the what was going on all the time. Over here would be Atienza Kali, over there would be Instructor testing and review, projectile instruction or even quick draw testing. Lots to do definitely not enough time to do it all!  Late that afternoon Tuhon Sayoc closed the training session and sent us out for dinner and a call back for the Sayaw that evening. For those of you who are not familiar with the Sayaw, it is an experience that has to be participated in to truly feel the energy that you get there. This Sayaw was a special chance to remember a fallen friend Cory Wickersham, and all of those who have come before us. At the end of the Sayaw, various people got up and spoke about there experiences in Sayoc Kali, definitely something I was glad to be around for. Again a very late evening with the Sayaw ending around 1:00am and us all heading back for some shut eye to start again on Sunday!

Sunday July 2nd

The day started off again in the 90s but this time it was slightly overcast, which we were all appreciating for the shade! We jumped right into training with Tuhon Sayoc running us through training rig drills, and blade manipulation skills. Right after that, groups formed and we were off and running with different training all over the field. More testing and instruction started for Sayoc Whip Instructors (or those who wanted to become one) under the watchful eye of Guro Crystal Elmore and Tuhon Jimmie Sayoc. Sevral break out sessions continued including Sayoc Fighting Systems work as well as Atienza Kali work. Never mind all the new material being presented to the various levels of Sayoc Kali practitioners, my brain was starting to hurt!! 

Another highlight was a fantastic Filipino whip and fighting demonstration from Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan (Pambuan Arnis Tulisan Caballero).  After an introduction to the Filipino Horse whip, Ama Guro Pambuan sliced paper between the hands of Guro Woodman, who assisted in the various demonstrations with Ama Guro Pambuan, and several other volunteers!  Ama Guro then proceeded to demonstrate the fundamentals of his system utilizing Espada Y Daga, and then a no pad leg and arm targeting stick sparring demonstration! Ama Guro was a great treat for all of us to meet and has a long history with the Sayoc Family, I cant wait to have the opportunity to work with him and his students in the future!

It was late in the day and we all headed back out for a late dinner only to come on back for another Sayaw! During this event a new Full Instructor Brian Calaustro was announced! Definitely well deserved as Guro Brian has been a long time practitioner, supporter and Instructor in Sayoc Kali! Tuhon Sayoc spoke to all of us about the importance of family and our quality of life, and what this all means to Sayoc Instructors, for those of you who were there it was great! Of course it was another late evening but well worth the little sleep I was getting!

Monday July 3rd

We jumped right into Actionflex battles this morning with teams being formed, and matches being presented in one on one, two on two, melee, capture the flag and various scenario situations being presented to us. After several hours of this, we had an emergency medical scenario drill played out, this un-announced exercise led into a session on Medical management later that afternoon. If that wasnt enough Tuhon Cortes and Tuhon Dionaldo gave fantastic instruction on the Sayoc Fighting System as well. Another special treat was Guro Travis Devita bringing in several wild animals that he has helped rescue in Florida. Many of us had the chance to take photos with a Puma, alligator or one of several other friends that Guro Travis and his co-workers brought in. As the day went on many of had to say our goodbyes and start the long trips back home.

Where else could you be a part of Boar Wrangling, Medical management training, Blade and stick fighting, empty hand fighting, participate in a Sayaw, get Tattooing done, and all the rest of what went on?? 

Well of course Sayoc Kali Sama Sama 2006! 

Gumagalang
Guro Steve Lefebvre

www.Sayoc.com
www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Steve,

Nice review on the last Sama Sama!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## forceanchors (Aug 8, 2006)

Sama-Sama 2006 was another awesome event!!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2006)

forceanchors said:
			
		

> Sama-Sama 2006 was another awesome event!!!!!



Will there be a DVD for this one? I know they've done it before.


----------



## forceanchors (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm sure there will be one.  check at www.sayoc.com for details.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Seth, and Arnisador

The 2006 Sama Sama DVD is nearly completed! I was speaking with the production person the other day and he is just waiting for some additional footage to add in but the newest Sayoc DVD should be coming out soon!

It was good to see you again Seth!


Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Sayoc.com
www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## forceanchors (Aug 9, 2006)

Guro Steve...always a pleasure!! I hope things are well with you.

Seth


----------

